# ROASTING ORES



## renatomerino (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi all.
Some time ago I'm looking for the best way to roast sulphide ores leached and then extract the metal values ​​contained therein.
To choose the method of roasting I have considered the material handling and performance you can get the resources I have.
After collecting a lot of information I found this way of roasting which I would like to share with you
I built the oven is circular fluidized bed which are beginning to publish data.
Theoretical considerations can be found at:
http://www.home.iitk.ac.in/ ~ bsreeni / cep.pdf
http://scialert.net/fulltext/?doi=jas.2011.1980.1986&org=11
Patent US4530169
Later I will give more details of the oven.


----------



## renatomerino (Dec 5, 2011)

More pictures with details..


----------



## renatomerino (Dec 5, 2011)

Basically the combusion chamber, I have placed two burners that are placed in a tangential way to 180 degrees.
Air is supplied with two 600 W single-phase blowers
The air intake is regulated by a relief valve discharge excess air flow and a fine regulating valve provides air to the burner.
Gas consumption is 3 liters of gas per minute at 3 psi.


----------



## butcher (Dec 5, 2011)

Very nice setup, I love it, more details please, just from the pictures I think you have a product you can market.
Great job, thanks for sharing it.
I would like to see a stainless steel screen above the grate plate (would it help or hinder?).
Tell us more.


----------



## renatomerino (Dec 6, 2011)

This is another reference to the circular bed furnace:
http://dyuthi.cusat.ac.in/xmlui/handle/purl/911
In these views I show the combustion chamber on without the pillar.
In the other the combustion chamber and ignited with the grid that serves the central pillar to form a vortex to exit the roasted material at the top in a tangential way.


----------



## renatomerino (Dec 6, 2011)

The entry of ore treatment furnace and calcined material to be described later.
To burn a mineral in this type of furnace must be ground under 200 mesh 100% because there is roasted in the hot gas stream passes through the diffuser vanes and head to the top like a whirlwind between the wall of furnace and central pillar.
Besides feeding the furnace is performed air.
Silver ore is 27.5% of sulfur as sulfur is reduced to 6% total sulfur.
It is possible that 6% of sulfur is not completely sulfur as evidence of leaching the dissolution of silver reached 93% in initial tests.
It is important to say that the clinkering not present and all the iron as hematite.
I've found that roasting can be optimized by increasing the residence time or driving to the type of combustion or increasing milling or adding an oxidant such as nitrate to mineral.
Volatilization losses do not exist since the calcined powder combustion gases are cooled and collected in a baghouse.


----------



## TBarrow (Dec 6, 2011)

Really nice work! You've put a lot of work into that setup. 

Keep posting pics and details on your efforts!

Todd


----------



## renatomerino (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks for your feedback.
I would like to exchange views on the subject.
Later I will comment on the evidence of the calcines leaching with cyanide and thiosulfate to the smelter in the case of silver ores.
This is the detail of pneumatic feeder.


----------



## renatomerino (Dec 18, 2011)

This is a summary of values ​​of silver ore roasting and leaching.
It may be that the Google translation is not exact


----------



## fishaholic5 (Jun 26, 2018)

renatomerino said:


> The entry of ore treatment furnace and calcined material to be described later.
> To burn a mineral in this type of furnace must be ground under 200 mesh 100% because there is roasted in the hot gas stream passes through the diffuser vanes and head to the top like a whirlwind between the wall of furnace and central pillar.
> Besides feeding the furnace is performed air.
> Silver ore is 27.5% of sulfur as sulfur is reduced to 6% total sulfur.
> ...



Wow :shock: 
After struggling with volatization issues with roasting ores containing silver halides this is definitely something I will be looking at more.


----------

